# The Original Midlands Polishing Classes Shrewsbury (April)



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Original Midlands polishing class April Shrewsbury

Defined Details and Bespoke Car Care are pleased to announce that we will be running our next class in Shrewsbury Shropshire on *April 14th & 15th*

Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years we are once again proud to offer up places to all members on DW and other forums. Since the early days of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game so the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced, beginner's day on the Saturday where both DA and Rotary machines will be covered and microfiber system. Sunday will be advanced day for rotary uses, microfiber system and wet sanding.

These classes are very much hands on as we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 5 to 1 ratio maximum. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on.

Basic machine control and finding the preferred machine of your choice, this is normally the starting point where basics are shown and then followed. We are not concerned with correction at this point; it is only about control and learning the basics.

Pad and polish talk, where most of the commonly used and new pads and polish are discussed. Hopefully dispelling some of the myths and showing plus and minus of each manufacturer wears. It is a mine field out there so this should hopefully stand you in good footing. This section works hand in hand with removal rates & monitoring the paint levels as you go. After all, one thing to remember is you cannot remove a swirl mark or RDS as this is already a missing piece of paint; you are simply removing good paint to re level the finished surface. So careful monitoring is the key, as well as conservation of the clear coat.

After this theory session we then return to the hands on workshop, where you the participants will carry out safe removals' of the defects on certain areas under close supervision. We hope at the end of this section reaching for the most aggressive compound is a thing of the past as not all surfaces will respond the same as the previous one.

The afternoon section will be broken up into advanced techniques on specific machines. Whether it be the Microfiber system on the DA right through to wool on the rotary. How to deal with more problematic defects, while still maintaining a safe working practice. There will also be wet sanding and DA sanding demonstrated and shown. This list is endless, but we encourage all people on the days to participate within this section, as you will then be required to correct the area that has been flattened.

After a long and eventful day we hope you will leave with the confidence to tackle your own vehicle. But as always we strongly recommend that practice is the key & this should always be considered prior to undertaking any form of paint correction.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PM'd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

The cost is the same as last year at £65 per head payable in advance to confirm your space. Any interested party please post up within this thread stating the relevant day you require and I will forward you a PM with payment details enclosed. Once payment has been confirmed your user name will change from Red to Blue and you will then be confirmed on the day. Payments are none refundable if you cancel within the 7 days prior to the class as expenses have already been paid.​
Saturday 14th DA & Rotary (beginners)

1. B-mah
2.BSP
3. wanna veccy
4. Neil0s
5. Karl Woods
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2

Sunday the 15th Rotary Only (Advanced)
1.BSP
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2

























































Sorry james could not resist


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sunday dates wrong:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

chrisc said:


> sunday dates wrong:thumb:


sorted cheers chris


----------



## anpictum (Feb 7, 2011)

As someone who attended "The Original Machine Polishing class Including wet sanding (Yorkshire)" event in March I can't recommend these guys enough. If you've never handled a machine polisher before then go for both days if you can, it's a steep learning curve but Lee and Gordon are excellent tutors and you will leave feeling confident enough to put your new skills into practice. 

Sorry Lee, I'd love to make it again but its a 2 hr journey and I've got an early shift on Mondays 

Dave (John)


----------



## jonsclough (Nov 21, 2010)

Ill second that, exellent course and well worth the money, plus the product knowlege both Lee and Gordon have is vast! 
p.s Lee dont forget the spare pair of kegs this time! lol


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

ill third that great day lee and gordan know there stuff worth every penny


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

anpictum said:


> As someone who attended "The Original Machine Polishing class Including wet sanding (Yorkshire)" event in March I can't recommend these guys enough. If you've never handled a machine polisher before then go for both days if you can, it's a steep learning curve but Lee and Gordon are excellent tutors and you will leave feeling confident enough to put your new skills into practice.
> 
> Sorry Lee, I'd love to make it again but its a 2 hr journey and I've got an early shift on Mondays
> 
> Dave (John)





jonsclough said:


> Ill second that, exellent course and well worth the money, plus the product knowlege both Lee and Gordon have is vast!
> p.s Lee dont forget the spare pair of kegs this time! lol





leemckenna said:


> ill third that great day lee and gordan know there stuff worth every penny


Thanks Lads for all of the kind feedback, appreciated as always. 
Thanks also Lee for doing the write up. Really looking forward to running the classes down at your unit for a change. Just need to get you north of the border at some point. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

His legs will get cold up there Gordon, no hair to keep them warm ;-)


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi i would like to book the basic DA and Rotary course on Sat14th April if there are any spaces left. :buffer:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi B-ham 

Thank you for your interest will send you a PM over tonight after work with details plenty of spaces left.

Regards 

Lee


----------



## BSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi please can you also add me in for basic DA and Rotary course on Sat14th April. 

Thanks
Bhav


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

BSP said:


> Hi please can you also add me in for basic DA and Rotary course on Sat14th April.
> 
> Thanks
> Bhav


Hi Bhav

Will send you a pm with all the details soon as i can.

Look forward to meeting you.

Lee


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Would like to book place on beginners polishing class sat 14th April

Thanks
Karl


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Karl woods said:


> Would like to book place on beginners polishing class sat 14th April
> 
> Thanks
> Karl


Thanks for the interest Karl. I know Lee is under a bit of pressure just now. Due to his current work load. But I will give him a bell and inform him that you have asked to be added. I am sure he will sorted this later today. Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I would have loved to have come to this but sadly can't make it 

Could you let me know in advance for when you plan the next one so I can work everything else around you please? :thumb:

I'm still hoping to stop by on the 22nd though Lee


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Karl woods said:


> Would like to book place on beginners polishing class sat 14th April
> 
> Thanks
> Karl


Hi Karl have sent you a PM but you will need to make 10 posts to read it and reply i am afraid.

Lee


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adlem said:


> I would have loved to have come to this but sadly can't make it
> 
> Could you let me know in advance for when you plan the next one so I can work everything else around you please? :thumb:
> 
> I'm still hoping to stop by on the 22nd though Lee


Hi

No worrys but be good to see you on 22nd sure i can have you demonstrating something lol :thumb:

Will have to let you know on next class as no dates are set yet


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi
> 
> No worrys but be good to see you on 22nd sure i can have you demonstrating something lol :thumb:
> 
> Will have to let you know on next class as no dates are set yet


:lol: What like Pantene Pro-V as a shampoo? 

No problem buddy, would be good as I'm not overly confident with my machine technique. If I can't make another day I might have to PM you for 1-to-1 tuition instead to increase my confidence instead :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi Karl have sent you a PM but you will need to make 10 posts to read it and reply i am afraid.
> 
> Lee


Hello lee think I have now made 10 posts but cannot see any PM do you need to resend it or should I still receive it 
Sorry if it's a daft ? Very new to dw


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Karl woods said:


> Hello lee think I have now made 10 posts but cannot see any PM do you need to resend it or should I still receive it
> Sorry if it's a daft ? Very new to dw


Strange i will resend it now :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Strange i will resend it now :thumb:


Got that one thanks lee
Will be sending payment shortly


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I may be able to come to the Sunday day will let you know soon as I do know :thumb:


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

spoke to you today fella, :thumb:
Saturday 14th DA & Rotary (beginners)

1. B-mah
2.BSP
3.wanna veccy
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2

Sunday the 15th Rotary Only (Advanced)
1.BSP
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Do You know what time it will start and how long it will take ??


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

wanna veccy said:


> spoke to you today fella, :thumb:
> Saturday 14th DA & Rotary (beginners)
> 
> 1. B-mah
> ...


Cheers for phone call today :thumb:



Alzak said:


> Do You know what time it will start and how long it will take ??


Hi Alzak it is on first page but class starts at 10am but get there bit before for a cuppa we dont put a time on finishing but normally anywhere between 5 and 7 we will stay until people are happy :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Really looking forward to this weekend. Nice location and the usual banter, mixed with some serrious learning. 
Get the legs wax m8. You know they will e on show. :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola, can confrim i will be attending the Sunday course and Gordon has agreed to not steal my dog if i bring him along. :thumb:

Dave


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> Hola, can confrim i will be attending the Sunday course and Gordon has agreed to not steal my dog if i bring him along. :thumb:
> 
> Dave


 I only said I would not take the dog. Providing it meet certain conditions. :lol: And you agreed to T&C in writting.:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

He's promised me he won't be getting upside down between the hours of 10 and 5 as agreed lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

In which case I will leave the Scottish Phrase Book in the car :lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

How often do you run these? I was supposed to be in the area that weekend but now I'm not 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## simjk (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, do you have any plans to wander down South - or should I say "darn sarf"? I'd love to join an event but couldn't make it up to Shrewsbury. Cheers


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Are these happening in July/August time as well?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi next one should be end of may not 100% sure where that one will be as of yet down sarf would be possible if we could find a big enough unit to do the class from.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

can't wait till tomorrow to learn how to polish properly,went over the car today with QD and the swirls and ghosting on the thing really pees me off.:wall:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Car packed and ready for the off in a few hours. Just need a few hours kip now. :lol: See you all in the morning and Lee get the coffee in. Ta.


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Many thanks to Lee & Gordon for a brilliant, informative & fun day!

Good to put some faces to some names too!!

Now to put it all to practise! :buffer:


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely Brilliant day, a big thank you to Lee and Gordon who provided a first class DA/Rotary beginners session, a well balanced course with plenty of hands on practise with a good variety of machines, also a very informative talk on Polishes and Pads. I would recommend this course to anyone that is a bit daunted at the thought of using a DA/Rotary like i was. I know using the machines is like everything practise makes perfect, but after the tuition i received to day, I certainly now have the confidence on how to get a perfect finish and what to use to achieve this with my DA. Also a great bunch of guys that attended making it very a nice friendly atmosphere with some good banter, it was also good to put faces to names. :buffer: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

can only echo the above comments really, lee and gordan just thanks very much for your time,what nice guys you both are.lee i might take you up on the offer of giving me a hand on the new car when she comes,i'll give you a call in a couple of weeks with regards cost and when matey, i'll send a pm your way too gordan with regard the products chat we had.also thanks to the rest of you guys who attended i'm sure lee and gordan would both agree that you all were cracking.oh and remember to keep those pads flat.oh and iv'e binned the 1500.lol


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

As above many thanks to lee and Gordon for the weekend really enjoyed it and cannot wait to get some kit to start putting new skills to practice


----------



## BSP (Jul 4, 2009)

A big thank you to Lee and Gordan for a fantastic training weekend. I had never touched a rotary before and found myself confidently correcting paint with different processes and techniques after support and guidance received.

These classes are highly recommended to any beginners considering polishing or improving their skills and knowledge to this process.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

NMN said:


> Many thanks to Lee & Gordon for a brilliant, informative & fun day!
> 
> Good to put some faces to some names too!!
> 
> Now to put it all to practise! :buffer:





B-mah said:


> Absolutely Brilliant day, a big thank you to Lee and Gordon who provided a first class DA/Rotary beginners session, a well balanced course with plenty of hands on practise with a good variety of machines, also a very informative talk on Polishes and Pads. I would recommend this course to anyone that is a bit daunted at the thought of using a DA/Rotary like i was. I know using the machines is like everything practise makes perfect, but after the tuition i received to day, I certainly now have the confidence on how to get a perfect finish and what to use to achieve this with my DA. Also a great bunch of guys that attended making it very a nice friendly atmosphere with some good banter, it was also good to put faces to names. :buffer: :argie: :thumb:





wanna veccy said:


> can only echo the above comments really, lee and gordan just thanks very much for your time,what nice guys you both are.lee i might take you up on the offer of giving me a hand on the new car when she comes,i'll give you a call in a couple of weeks with regards cost and when matey, i'll send a pm your way too gordan with regard the products chat we had.also thanks to the rest of you guys who attended i'm sure lee and gordan would both agree that you all were cracking.oh and remember to keep those pads flat.oh and iv'e binned the 1500.lol





Karl woods said:


> As above many thanks to lee and Gordon for the weekend really enjoyed it and cannot wait to get some kit to start putting new skills to practice





BSP said:


> A big thank you to Lee and Gordan for a fantastic training weekend. I had never touched a rotary before and found myself confidently correcting paint with different processes and techniques after support and guidance received.
> 
> These classes are highly recommended to any beginners considering polishing or improving their skills and knowledge to this process.


Thank you for all the positive feedback on the classes and you make it all worth while. Always good to give something back to the forum and glad you found the classes. Informative and helpful. Take on board what was taught and practice, practice and most of all enjoy your time while while correcting your cars. But patience is the key as you all experienced on the days. :thumb:
Gordon.

I will try and get the answers sent off to thought that have inquired.
Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to reiterate what Gordon has said thank you all for coming and really good to have such a nice bunch of people on the course hope to see you again sometime thank you for the great feedback.

Regards 

Lee


----------

